# Monitor Proxmox Node



## NodeBytes (May 30, 2013)

I was wondering what you all use to monitor your proxmox or virtualization nodes. I was thinking about installing munin or new relic or something like that. I just want basic monitoring and alerts if something goes wrong.


----------



## blergh (May 30, 2013)

newrelic isn't *that* kind of monitoring. Cacti + Zabbix is fine.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 30, 2013)

Newrelic has decent server monitoring. I like the alerts when IO shoots up to high.


----------

